
Ask HN: Experience with freelance development that is Not web dev or mobile? - 946789987649
Curious to what sort of applications you&#x27;ve made and how you got into it? Languages used? Thanks!
======
flashm
Cheque writing software, written in COBOL.

Got the work through a family friend, it's his business. I had to learn COBOL
(managed through Visual Studio these days thank god) and have ended up
contributing to the main application, converting Microsoft c++ and c# examples
into COBOL, e.g Gdi32 printing, windows forms, wpf and so on.

Luckily as it's Managed COBOL and based on .NET you can call classes written
in C++/C# so I've been doing that where possible!

Good fun and completely different to my usual line of Web Dev.

